
Asking 'Why' in Design – A Cautionary Tale - philk10
https://spin.atomicobject.com/2016/02/15/asking-why-resources/#.VsHfMZ82rXQ.hackernews
======
na85
>MS Project went wrong in neglecting to ask “why is someone exporting to CSV?”

>What’s the deeper need/problem to be solved here? The user is trying to
import the data into another application!

This is why Free Software is important: if Project was open source the user
could have just have submitted a pull request or else started a fork.

Instead we have predictably bad behavior from one of the most notoriously
user-hostile companies of all time.

Microsoft products are heavy-handed and unwieldy? Colour me surprised.

